# Fstab - czytnik kart po sieci

## icemanPL

Witam, mam czytnik kart sd zamontowany pod xp , udostępniony jako H 

w fstab wpisałem 

```
//192.168.0.24/H   /mnt/mountpoint   smbfs   guest,fmask=777,dmask=777   0   0
```

i wszystko jest ok zmienia się karty wsio się czyta do momentu ,aż ktoś nie wyłączy kompa i włączy

kompa z xp ( znika w sieci ) , po włączeniu jakakolwiek operacja na karcie ,albo muli się , albo zwis

jakieś pomysły jak to pod montować ?

----------

